# home made scent killer



## Eric Evenson

i have heard there is a way to make your own scent killer by just using baking soda and water. i bought a squirt bottle, all i need now is the recipie if any one knows how much baking soda you need in so many ounces of water would be great. thanks
Evenson


----------



## NDTracer

Eric,
I have made it in the past but am not sure where I have the recipe. I found it at Eders.com on their forums. Do a search and use the word of 'homemade' or peroxide. If I recall it is 1 bottle of peroxide with an equal amount of distilled water, 1 oz green shampoo and a box of baking soda. This will leave a white residue when you use it and gives a kind of gritty feel when drying so that is something to keep in mind. There was a good article I had read too that stated the typical peroxide you get in the stores won't work you need the unstable one like you get from a pool store. I couldn't find one so I used the regular stuff.

Here is one link with good info:
http://www.fastestbows.com/articles/cor ... prays.html

Here is the recipe I have used as I copied it from a tread at eders:

Ingredients for Scent Killer:
16 oz. (2 cups) Peroxide

16 oz. (2 cups) Distilled Water

¼ cup baking soda

1 oz. On non-scented shampoo

Let sit for several days (milk jug works good with lid loose) This recipe is also good for removing blood from your hands in the field after dressing your critter! No dried blood, presents a better image!

Here an idea for some scent free 'baby wipes'...

mix up a batch of scent killer as per instructions above...

take a roll of heavy duty paper towels (Bounty, Scott, etc..not the 49 cent cheapies)

cut the roll in half with an electric knife so you have 2 short rolls of paper towels(don't try a regular knife... it doesn't work). Pull the cardboard tube from the middle of the half roll

Find a rubbermaid or tupperware container big enough to hold the 1/2 roll of paper towels (and with a good sealed lid).

Put one of the 1/2 rolls of paper in the container, pour in the scent killer, let the wipes soak up the scent killer, keep covered tigtht so they don't dry out. Because the inner cardboard tube is out, pull the paper towels out the from the middle like a kleenex!

The wipe idea didn't work as good for me I think I got it to wet but not sure. The wipes would tear to much and I did use Bounty as the tread had said.


----------



## Eric Evenson

thanks a bunch, i think im gunna give it a try, from what ive been hearing, people are having trouble w/ the baking soda not staying disolved or w/e and its going back to a solid. thanks again 
Evenson


----------



## NDTracer

I haven't had that problem but I don't think I have ever stored it for more than a month or so. I guess if the water would evaporate it would leave the baking soda.


----------



## OkieYodler

Ingredients: 16oz. hydrogen peroxide
16oz. distilled water
1/2 cup baking soda
1oz. unscented shampoo

Step 1) Gently combine all the ingredients in a large bowl until all the baking soda dissolves. Pour this mixture into a 1-gallon lidded container. Let it sit fir three days with the lid on loosely to allow gasses to escape.

Step 2) Fill a plastic bottle that has a trigger sprayer with the scent killer. Make sure it is clean.

Step 3) To make scent killing wipes, place brown multifold paper towels - the kind that comes in stacks, not on a roll - in a small plastic tub with an airtight lid. Cover them with scent killer and let it soak in. Pour out excess liquid and replace the lid.

This recipe above came from the outdoors magazine Field and Stream.

Ingredients: Water
Local forage

Step 1) Preferably, gather some pine needles or cedar tree branches from your local area.

Step 2) Put what you have gathered into a pot filled with water.

Step 3) Boil to your desired length of time, 10 minutes should do.

Step 4) Take out the vegetation and pour the liquid, after cooling, into a trigger spray bottle.

I read this recipe somewhere in some magazine or book.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Good tip. I might try and cook up some green dogfennel from down here as it seems to be everywhere...


----------



## justinsxc

hehe .. you guys seen that homemade spray in Stream & Field magazine I see.. I use it and it works awesome


----------



## bowhunt23

try puttin some vanilla in thier it works great


----------



## clucas

so many have been asking for it here's the recipe : Mix until baking soda is dissolved.VERY IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!!!!stir and let set in an open container/bottle for a few days to let the chemical reaction dissipate,stir daily.When you put it in your spray bottle leave a little extra space for latent chemical action.Do not store in clear bottle,the peroxide goes bad,thats why peroxide comes in a brown bottle .this will leave a harmless white residue on whatever is sprayed,it comes off easily .not responsible for any big deer you kill or any other effects,damages ,caused by its use.enjoy.oh yeah dont drink it.i think that covers the liabilty issues 
- 1 used/clean plastic milk jug
- 1 large mixing bowl
- 16 oz. (2 cups) Peroxide (3%)
- 16 oz. (2 cups) Distilled Water
- ¼ cup baking soda
- 1 oz. unscented shampoo (Hunter's shampoo)
- 1 spray bottle


----------



## Trapper99

I usually just use baking soda and peroxide. And never buy the scent kill products. Even when it comes to showering. I just resort back to baking soda and peroxide. I brush my teeth with baking soda. Shower with it. Make dryer sheet with it. Works great. Even use it when i'm trapping. Lay a coffe filter on your trap spray it with your spray sift some dirt on it, and it sticks to the filter. easier to cover a trap and the ***** fall right into it. :beer:


----------



## Jim015

NDTracer said:


> Eric,
> I have made it in the past but am not sure where I have the recipe. I found it at Eders.com on their forums. Do a search and use the word of 'homemade' or peroxide. If I recall it is 1 bottle of peroxide with an equal amount of distilled water, 1 oz green shampoo and a box of baking soda. This will leave a white residue when you use it and gives a kind of gritty feel when drying so that is something to keep in mind. There was a good article I had read too that stated the typical peroxide you get in the stores won't work you need the unstable one like you get from a pool supplies store. I couldn't find one so I used the regular stuff.
> 
> Here is one link with good info:
> http://www.fastestbows.com/articles/cor ... prays.html
> 
> Here is the recipe I have used as I copied it from a tread at eders:
> 
> Ingredients for Scent Killer:
> 16 oz. (2 cups) Peroxide
> 
> 16 oz. (2 cups) Distilled Water
> 
> ¼ cup baking soda
> 
> 1 oz. On non-scented shampoo
> 
> Let sit for several days (milk jug works good with lid loose) This recipe is also good for removing blood from your hands in the field after dressing your critter! No dried blood, presents a better image!
> 
> Here an idea for some scent free 'baby wipes'...
> 
> mix up a batch of scent killer as per instructions above...
> 
> take a roll of heavy duty paper towels (Bounty, Scott, etc..not the 49 cent cheapies)
> 
> cut the roll in half with an electric knife so you have 2 short rolls of paper towels(don't try a regular knife... it doesn't work). Pull the cardboard tube from the middle of the half roll
> 
> Find a rubbermaid or tupperware container big enough to hold the 1/2 roll of paper towels (and with a good sealed lid).
> 
> Put one of the 1/2 rolls of paper in the container, pour in the scent killer, let the wipes soak up the scent killer, keep covered tigtht so they don't dry out. Because the inner cardboard tube is out, pull the paper towels out the from the middle like a kleenex!
> 
> The wipe idea didn't work as good for me I think I got it to wet but not sure. The wipes would tear to much and I did use Bounty as the tread had said.


I know this is a pretty old post, but I found it searching the web for just this thing... good stuff, it totally worked too!


----------



## AdamFisk

One thing I've found in the past couple years, use ONLY the green HS "Scent-A-Way" shampoo. I used some green crap from Wildlife Research the first time I made it and it stunk worse than I do after 5 days in the badlands.

Another thing, on the wipes, use the blue shop towels. They hold together better.


----------

